# Dimmer analogico a dmx



## palite (Nov 23, 2016)

Hola muy buenas

Antes de nada daros las gracias por el trabajo que hacéis y aunque no me llegue a ayudar a mi es de agradecer el interés desinteresado de los foros en general.

También decir que no tenia claro donde postear si no es el lugar correcto perdón y los administradores que me indiquen cual es el subforo apropiado.

Al lio, bueno al lio... decir que lamentablemente no tengo ni idea de electrónica, gran inconveniente pero yo pregunto por si acaso, tengo un dimmer analógico(foto adjunto) y me gustaría utilizarlo con un interface de enttec open usb, he visto que en el foro hay esquemas e información sobre el tema (que no se diga que no he buscado) pero como no tengo ni idea de electrónica pues como aquel.

la pregunta del millón de dolares, puedo utilizar eso(foto que adjunto) para tener 4 canales útiles del dimmer con por ejemplo un programa como el qlc+? o sea que podría manejar el dimmer con 4 focos de 500w cada uno, cambiar su intensidad de 0 a... bueno lo que viene siendo un dimmer leñe y manejarlo desde el pc como si estuviera físicamente subiendo con el potenciómetro? y si se puede pues como lo hago, entiendo que son cuatro canales... pues pin del 1 al 4 y el común ponteado a los pines del 7 al 10


Muchas gracias y perdón por el rollo.



Perdón se me olvidaba, decir que el aparato en cuestión es de una tienda famosa china online y si se precisa mas información hago una captura de pantalla, en principio el aparato se vende para conectar tiras led o eso entiendo yo, pero bueno, por pura lógica si saca señal de 0-10v..... aunque supongo que esto de la electrónica no es tan lógico como 2+2=4, se que hay aparatos que se venden expresamente para lo que busco pero es que son carisimos y aunque funcionara y solo dispusiera de 4 canales en vez de 6 que es de lo que dispone el dimmer por 35 euros no puedo pedir mas.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 23, 2016)

Tal cual como dices solo que N.C. es Not Conected entonces el pin 13 es GND y del 1 al 4 los canales, asegurate de ajustar el controlador en 0-10V y no en 0-10V PWM porque podrias tener falsos disparos, saludos y pon fotos cuando lo tengas armado


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 24, 2016)

hola 





palite dijo:


> Hola muy buenas
> 
> Antes de nada daros las gracias por el trabajo que hacéis y aunque no me llegue a ayudar a mi es de agradecer el interés desinteresado de los foros en general.
> 
> ...


bueno vamos por partes ., sip se puede peroooooo............. empecemos por lo primero ., sip ., la enttec es una interface valida y barata​ aunque creo que el programa qlc+ ., es con licencia paga ., tenes un monton .,  muy buenos y gratuitos como el freestyler ., o el Udmx (hay muchisimos mas ) muy faciles de manejar y que hacen lo mismo._​ ahora bien.,  el primer equipo que mostras en la foto es analogo ., que aparte de lo que se ve de los controles ., puede ser que tenga un control por Demultiplexor  ( de 0 a 10V)​ el problema que se te va a precentar ., es en el comando ., manejar un led ., no es lo mismo que una lampara en alterna​ para que el comando te funcione ., nesesitas si o si una deteccion de cruce por "cero"​ esto va ., porque todos lo hacen a travez de un micro .,que trabaja con 5v  (logicaTTL)​ ese comando que refleja el poteciometro "virtual" del programa ., tiene un valor de 0 a 255​ 0v es igual a 0 y 5v es igual a 255​ ahora como es PWM ., nesesita que la comutacion de la lampra se realize en el punto CERO ., del semiciclo de alterna ., esto es para que la lampara no se queme (conmutacion suave)​ en todo caso tendrias que buscar algo mas para manejo de  corriente alterna ( lamapras a 220v)​ en DMX se trabaja todo o casi todo por PMW (modulacion por ancho de pulso )​ calculo que los chinos tendran alguna placa receptora que sea para este fin ( salieron varias ., hace mucho para convertir estos equipos)​ para que leas un poco y te des una idea .,  fijate por aca http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/light/dmxdimmer.htm​


----------



## palite (Nov 24, 2016)

no me lo puedo creer mas de hora y media escribiendo y mirando y se me ha ido todo lo escrito, apuffffff, vuelta a empezar

Gracias a los 2 por contestar, se agradece enormemente el tiempo que dedicáis desinteresadamente a zopencos como yo.

Hasta donde yo se el qlc+ sigue siendo gratuito, lo descargue la semana pasada y no recuerdo ninguna restricción ni nada que mencionara una licencia, conozco el freestyler y alguno mas pero este me gusta porque puedes utilizar una linea temporal con audio e iluminación sincronizada, no se  si funciona bien, lo he probado con 4 cabezas móviles y quitando de algunos fallos parece que funciona bien, los fallos seguramente son por falta de comprensión mía del programa, habrá que echarle horas, tutoriales, foros y practica.

Se que hay aparatos que son exclusivos para convertir un dimmer analogico a dmx pero son muy caros, no digo que no lo valgan, pero se van de presupuesto, esto es como el post que hay sobre utilizar un usb a 485 para hacer un interface dmx, utilizar algo que no es para tal fin pero.... seguramente intente hacer el interface ya que no requiere de programación de pics ni microchips como es el caso de los receptores dmx que he visto por aquí, parece sencillo y no requiere de conocimientos de electrónica que por si no quedo claro no tengo ni idea, pero cuando digo ni idea, es 0, me meto en cada una que ni yo me lo explico, es como pretender entender el funcionamiento del universo en 2 semanas, lo se, no tiene razón de ser pero soy así, me gusta meterme en todo, desde ya os pido mil perdones por meterme a electrónico y no saber ni la ley de ohm.

He intentado entender el enlace que me has pasado, lo he releído 3 veces pero cada vez que termino se me queda cara de homero o homer, a ver si entiendo algo, dices que como el aparato esta hecho para leds el chip que lleva funciona a 5v, por lo que el problema es que el qlc solo me va a entregar la mitad de lo que necesito para que la intensidad de la lampara de 220v sea el 100% u sea se que si va de 0-255 el programa va a entender que aunque yo llegue con el virtual a 255 lo que me va a dar son 127, pero sigo sin entenderlo, el aparato chino es un convertidor que me saca esto a mi elección según me convenga:
0-10v
0-10v pwm
0-5v pwm
 si yo le digo que escoja la primera opción de 0-10v sin pwm no debería el dimmer analógico entregarme toda la intensidad?
por si aclara algo esto dice el aparato chino:

 Intruduction:

DMX512 a 0-10 V converter, que adoptó avanzada tecnología de control de micro-ordenador para transferir la señal DMX512/1990 señal a 0-10 V de la señal, el usuario puede elegir 1 ~ 4 canales de salida, cada canal puede atenuar con 0-10 V de la señal

parámetro del producto:

voltaje de entrada: DC12V-DC24V
señal de entrada: DMX512/1990
señal de salida: $ NUMBER CANALES 0-10 V de la señal
potencia de salida máxima: $ number ma
socket DMX512: bloque de Terminales

característica función:

1. se adapta Automáticamente el voltaje de entrada DC12V-24V.
2. Input señal DMX512 estándar; de digital pantalla muestra el código de dirección DMX.
3. 4 canales de salida aislada.
4. Indicador de la señal DMX512 recibir estatus ..
5. protección del cableado Incorrecto en el puerto DMX.
6. pérdida De Energía función de memoria.

también he mirado la creación de una fixture en el qlc de un dimmer y pone esto:

Control Byte 	
Applicable to channel pairs that make 16 bit values, usually Pan or Tilt group, but some newer fixtures support 16 bit dimmer or even RGB, gobo or focus channels.
For 8 bit values (e.g. when the fixture supports only 8bit movement, only one channel for each movement), assign the Coarse MSB control byte to the channel. If, however, the fixture supports 16bit movement (two channels for each movement), or other 16 bit channel, you should assign the Coarse MSB byte to the channels that provide coarse value and the Fine LSB byte to the channels that provide fine value adjustment. If you are not sure, use Coarse MSB.

Capability list 	
Shows you a list of DMX value ranges for the currently edited channel. If a channel provides only one capability (for example pan or dimmer) the only thing needed in the list is one capability with a range of 0 to 255. For more elaborate capabilities, such as colors or gobos, you should create capability ranges for each of the colors (for example 0-15 white, 16-32 blue...) 

Cosa que para variar no entiendo, no se si podría decirle al qlc que lo que estoy utilizando es una bombilla 220v y que entienda que de 0-255 me tiene que entregar toda la intensidad, adjunto una foto del qlc donde le digo que en vez de 0-255 me cree 0-127 no se si esto podria solucionar el problema.

También adjunto 2 fotos del dimmer analógico por dentro, la verdad que no tienen mucha calidad porque no pensaba ponerlas, las hice por si acaso, aunque me parece que con las fotos estaría pidiendo que hicierais de adivinos por mucha calidad que tuviera la foto, las pongo por si sirven de algo para aclarar algo.

pues nada, muchas gracias por toda la santa paciencia que tenéis conmigo, de verdad que hago lo posible por entenderlo pero al igual no es suficiente despues de 3 horas termino el post espero que no se me pierda como el otro jejejeje. Saludos



no se ve bien una de las fotos, el cable plano es el sub 15 que primero va a una placa y despues sale a las centrales.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 25, 2016)

hola





palite dijo:


> no me lo puedo creer mas de hora y media escribiendo y mirando y se me ha ido todo lo escrito, apuffffff, vuelta a empezar
> 
> Gracias a los 2 por contestar, se agradece enormemente el tiempo que dedicáis desinteresadamente a zopencos como yo.
> 
> ...


 bueno , sip conocia el programa., pero para mi era pago ., aunque capaz lo liberaron., pero esas funciones que comentas tambien las tiene el freestyler., la nueva puede manejas dos interfaces  (1024 canales)pero cada uno elige lo que mas le conviene o se sienta comodo ., mientras cumpla con el cometido todo esta perfecto​ para seguirte aclarando un poco la cosa​ si te volves a pasar por la pagina que te indique antes hay otra seccion de la pagina ., concretamente aca http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/light/analogdimmer.htm​ si le prestas atencion ., te daras cuenta que una placa es igual ., a la que maneja con el micro la otra placa es similar a la que tiene tu equipo., y digo similar porque no se nota mucho (fotos sin detalles)​ da la imprecion que es optoacoplada ., si es asi seguro tiene cruce por CERO (ZC-Detection)​ esto es importante ., como te vuelvo a repetir ., para que no queme las lamparas​ como los dimer manejan lampara de mucha potencia ., se usa este sistema ., para no mandar toda la tencion de golpe y usar la frecuencia de 60Hz (o 50HZ eso depende dela red electrica)​ esto empereja el comando ., con esos ciclos ., y el aumento de la intencidad (o disminucion) se hace en forma suave​ si te fijas en la parte del control del dimer analogo .,  veras que se sincroniza la salida gradual (0 a 10V) con el cruce por cero​ ahora bien . lo que trate de explicarte anteriormente .,es que sea analogo o con micro ., nesescitas el comando de cruce por cero​ al parecer tu consola (no estoy seguro de eso) ., lo tiene ., pero el equipo que pretendes usar no​ a eso me referia cuando te comente que era un demul tiplexador como este http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/light/demux.htm​ si bien sale una señal de 0 a 10v ., no tiene sincronizacion d cruce por cero​ otro punto seguis insitiendo que la placa es cara ., pero como vives en europa​ se que puedes conseguir la plaquita de hendrik hoelscher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


 ya lista para usar ., que la podrias colocar arriba de las fichas DB25 (es bien pequeña)​ creo que por aqui http://shop.embedded-projects.net/ y por aqui www.reichelt.de creo que tambien tenes esta opcion http://de.rs-online.com/web/ o esta http://www.pollin.de/shop/index.html​ pero entodos los  casos al pedirlo tendras que aclara con que programa queres que graben el micro (dimerpack en tu caso)​ espero haberte aclarado un poco mas las cosas​


----------



## palite (Nov 26, 2016)

Muchas gracias por tu insistencia en hacerme comprender, intente entender lo de la sincronizacion del cruce por cero y busque por la web y creo que lo entendí, se necesita para que cada vez que pase el pulso parta desde 0, de lo contrario no tendríamos control sobre el y lanzaria a destiempo, es como si fuera un punto de referencia, bueno mas o menos eso entendí, jajajaja al igual no lo entendí bien....

busque en las webs que me indicaste sin resultados, la verdad complicado cuando no estas seguro de lo que buscas, en embedded-projects no hacen referencia a nada que tenga que ver con dmx y las demás pues tampoco vi nada que me llamara la atención, alguna cosa para arduino.

ahhh ahora que recuerdo, lo que tiene el freestyler es un seguidor de ritmo, lo que yo comento del qlc es una linea temporal al que le añades la pista de audio y sobre ella vas acoplando escenas o secuencias hasta conformar un show, el fin diría que es el mismo, pero con qlc decides tu cuales son los movimientos y cuando los hace, por poner un ejemplo si quiero que una cabeza móvil haga un movimiento de 180º solo tengo que decirle principio y fin y luego en la linea temporal puedo alargar la escena tanto como quiera de forma que el movimiento lo haga durante los segundo que yo quiera.

dándole vueltas al cruce por cero se ha ocurrido hablar con los chinos, a la pregunta de "este circuito tiene detección de cruce por cero?" la respuesta ha sido "si, 0-10v" por lo tanto creo que ya no habría ningún impedimento para que el aparatito funcionara como conversor. bueno hay una cosa mas que me preocupa y es si funciona el input del dimmer analógico, se me ocurre para comprobarlo coger 2 transformadores que tenga por aquí perdidos, digamos que de 9v y otro por ejemplo de 4 y directamente aplicarlo sobre los pines del input de esta forma sabría si encienden las lamparas comprobar que funcionan y si realmente la intensidad cambia, crees que haciendo esta prueba podría comprobar que todo funciona? o estamos a vueltas con el ZC, es una simple comprobación antes de comprar nada, no vaya a ser que después de todo estén mal las entradas del input. o si se te ocurre otra forma simple de comprobar las entradas.

Muchas gracias por todo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 26, 2016)

hola 





palite dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu insistencia en hacerme comprender, intente entender lo de la sincronizacion del cruce por cero y busque por la web y creo que lo entendí, se necesita para que cada vez que pase el pulso parta desde 0, de lo contrario no tendríamos control sobre el y lanzaria a destiempo, es como si fuera un punto de referencia, bueno mas o menos eso entendí, jajajaja al igual no lo entendí bien....
> 
> busque en las webs que me indicaste sin resultados, la verdad complicado cuando no estas seguro de lo que buscas, en embedded-projects no hacen referencia a nada que tenga que ver con dmx y las demás pues tampoco vi nada que me llamara la atención, alguna cosa para arduino.
> 
> ...


 bueno ., a esa fue mi intencion ., yo de "maestro"  nada de nada ., talvez para explicar una cosa doy muchas vueltas​ ok ., ahora ya que vamos a hacer algo., (y que los chinos te digieron que si tiene)​ entonces busquemos los puntos de conexion ., te podes guiar entre los dos equipos que te indique) el analogo y el de DMX​ importante es saber.,  como es la entrada de deteccion del equipo chino ., de igual manera encontrar ., en tu equipo cual es la salida o punto de control de "cruce por cero" ​ eso seria para ir teniendo una idea de como interconectar los dos equipos (el tuyo y el chino)​ asi que veremos que encuentras en el tuyo ., y tratamos de desifrar como es​


----------



## palite (Nov 26, 2016)

ahora mismo no puedo hacerle foto al interior del dimmer analógico que tengo hasta el lunes tarde por si es lo que pides, de todas formas ya te digo, no hay forma de comprobar si los inputs del dimmer funcionan sin comprar el aparato chino? como te dije dispongo de varios transformadores de varios voltajes, no es posible directamente aplicarle voltaje a los inputs para comprobar que verdaderamente funciona bien el dimmer, algo que se pueda hacer a modo de comprobación, conecto 4 bombillas mismamente de estas de casa de 40 u 80w y voy testando los pines del 1 al 4 para ver si realmente encienden y funcionan los 4 canales? probaría con diferentes voltajes entre 0 y 10v y asi veria si cambian de intensidad las bombillas asegurandome que funciona bien. es eso posible?

aparte de eso yo pensaba que era tan sencillo como... vale tiene la sincronizan, tengo 4 canales, tan facil como pines del 1 al 4 + gnd entre chino y dimmer y a funcionar.... es mas complejo que todo eso?

sobre todo me gustaría que me contestaras sobre el testeo de las entradas del dimmer ya que sin eso no vamos a ningún lugar.

muchas gracais.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 26, 2016)

hola 





palite dijo:


> ahora mismo no puedo hacerle foto al interior del dimmer analógico que tengo hasta el lunes tarde por si es lo que pides, de todas formas ya te digo, no hay forma de comprobar si los inputs del dimmer funcionan sin comprar el aparato chino? como te dije dispongo de varios transformadores de varios voltajes, no es posible directamente aplicarle voltaje a los inputs para comprobar que verdaderamente funciona bien el dimmer, algo que se pueda hacer a modo de comprobación, conecto 4 bombillas mismamente de estas de casa de 40 u 80w y voy testando los pines del 1 al 4 para ver si realmente encienden y funcionan los 4 canales? probaría con diferentes voltajes entre 0 y 10v y asi veria si cambian de intensidad las bombillas asegurandome que funciona bien. es eso posible?
> 
> aparte de eso yo pensaba que era tan sencillo como... vale tiene la sincronizan, tengo 4 canales, tan facil como pines del 1 al 4 + gnd entre chino y dimmer y a funcionar.... es mas complejo que todo eso?
> 
> ...


 AAAAAAAAA ver ., la adaptacion las vas hacer vos (yo no podria ., estoy muy lejos jajajajajajaja) ., asique esos puntos que supones vos !!! hay que estar seguro que sea asi ¡¡¡¡​ por empezar tenes que entender como funciona todo ., despues detectar si ese punto que piensas conectar es el correto​ ya que te dijieron que si lo tiene (la deteccion de cruce por cero) ., que te digan cual es el punto de conexion o salida de ese modulo​ despues hay que encontrar donde conecatarlo a tu equipo ., pormas que le pongas voltaje ., a los pines que tu dices ., no tendras disparo ala salida de los modulos​ poque el disparo lo habilita la deteccion de cruce por cero (no hay deteccion = no hay disparo )​ por lo que vi de las fotos ., veo que tiene los potenciometros "mecanicos" ., yo probaria desde alli ., con algunas lamparas a la salida​ comezando desde alli ., a buscar los puntos correctos de coneccion en las placas​


----------



## palite (Nov 26, 2016)

hola locodelafonola

jajajaja se que fisicamente lo tengo que hacer yo, bueno que decirte, cuando veo la luz al final del túnel de repente se vuelve todo tinieblas, yo pensaba que después de lo del zc era tan fácil como la imagen que adjunto que por cierto no se como ponerla en el sitio correcto pero bastante tengo con cruces, sincronizaciones y demás.

a ver los potenciometros mecanicos funcionan bien eso lo se, bueno hay dos un poco tocados pero funcionan, o sea, subo y sube la intensidad de las luces, si es a eso a lo que te refieres, porque ya no estoy seguro de nada 

tal vez mañana tenga acceso al dimmer y lo desmonto y le hago fotos a todo lo que pueda por si acaso se necesitan, esta complicado pero estoy tan cabezon con que funcione esto que hare lo posible por tener acceso a el.

si no es mucho pedir, que pregunta exactamente le tengo que hacer al chino, tal cual me la escribas se la mando a el, lo malo sera como me conteste con otra pregunte algo tecnica jajajaja, a ver que le contesto , a todo esto que no sea alguien como yo que esta por estar, a veces es cuestion de suerte a que chino pillas porque no siempre es el mismo y los hay mas amables y menos, como en todo en la vida.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 27, 2016)

hola 





palite dijo:


> hola locodelafonola
> 
> jajajaja se que fisicamente lo tengo que hacer yo, bueno que decirte, cuando veo la luz al final del túnel de repente se vuelve todo tinieblas, yo pensaba que después de lo del zc era tan fácil como la imagen que adjunto que por cierto no se como ponerla en el sitio correcto pero bastante tengo con cruces, sincronizaciones y demás.
> 
> ...


 vos tranquilo ., que de alguna manera me las rebusco para explicarte​ yo te decia que probaras con los potes (que funcione mas o menos no inmporta)​ la cosa es que a partir ., de que veas como funciona y las partes que lo forman ., olvidate de la entrada y salida a PC​ te va a ser muy dificil identificar las conecciones .,de entrada y salida ., sin un plabo electrico ., tampoco tenes suficiente experiencia para hacerlo sin errores​ entonces te propongo ., que ya que en la red ., hay dos ejemplos (los que te indique antes)​ uno es con micro y el otro analogo ., y que los dos tienen la parte de potencia iguales​ nos guiemos por esas partes ., para encontrar el /o los puntos de coneccion​ yo se que me vas a decir que no son iguales ., pero todos o casi todos ., su funcionamiento es igual o parecido​ otra parte importante es que empezes a distimguir las parte ., que mires con atencion., y te fijes por ejemplo : "como van conectados los potenciomeros" ., ETC​ y antes que saques fotos ., se nessita que tengab esta definicion (esta es de una plca que arregle es para que veas )​ Ver el archivo adjunto 149614 y de la misma manera la del lado de conponentes​ la placa esa tiene unos 10cm de largo por unos 8cm de alto
como veras la foto guarda proporcion con el tamaño​ ¿¿¿¿ y porque eso ???? ., la razon es que yo con el programa de PCB ., las puedo encimar y asi ver los puntos deconeccion de los componentes [/LEFT obiamente ., no voy a saber el valor delos componetes., (cambio de color de las resistencis etc )​ pero asi vamos a saber con certeza ., como va conectado cada cosa., he ir descubiendo el circuito electrico​ con respecto "AL CHINO " preguntatale :"" como va conectado el ZERO  CROSSING DETECTION  y cual es es el punto de coneccion en el modulo que te venden""  eso asi de simple como te lo escribi ., y veremos que te responde ., y te ayudo a responderle a el​ te repito vos tranquilo ., que vamos despacio esto es un "injerto" ., por lo tanto caso unico y sin guia​


----------



## palite (Nov 28, 2016)

hola locodelafonola, sorpresa, sorpresaaaaa, me he puesto en contacto con la empresa fabricante del dimmer analógico que por cierto la tengo a 20 kilómetros de mi casa(lo que son las cosas) y les he solicitado el esquema, lo que no se me ha ocurrido es preguntarles si los podía hacer públicos, ahora les mando un email no vaya a ser que infrinja alguna ley, te lo paso por privado. por cierto los chinos pasan de mi, seguiré intentándolo, a todo esto he buscado algún demux por la web y he visto alguno y he solicitado precio, uno de ellos era de 6 canales, justos los que tengo pero cuesta 152 euros una pasada pensando que puedo conseguir un dimmer dmx nuevo de 10A por 202 euros, cierto que es de lo mas barato que he encontrado pero vaya es nuevo así que difícil que me convezca el precio de los demux que he visto y que estoy esperando precio. a ver si se enviar un privado...



no veo forma de pasártelo por privado, lo tengo en pdf, poder puedo transformarlo en jpg...supongo, buscando como se hace por google, pero he visto que lo tengo que subir a algún servidor de imágenes y como aun no me han dado su autorización no se como hacerlo, si me mandas tu correo te lo paso y asi no tengo que transformar nada, eso si en cuanto me den autorización, si me la dan, pongo el esquema en la web por si ha alguno le interesara o tuviera el mismo dimmer.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 28, 2016)

Mira veo que te han hecho un lio con el PWM el Zero-Cross, 0-5v, 0-127-255

Es simple la entradas de tu dimmer es analogica 0-10V, ni sincronizar con nada, tu le pones 3V y te prende un tercio, 5 V te prende la mitad y 10 V a full y si no que venga alguien y explique como sincronizar una tension continua 

Lo que te explicaba de no usar PWM en la señal de entrada es porque los pulsos generarian falsos disparos

culalquier consulta ando por aca, saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 28, 2016)

hola 





palite dijo:


> hola locodelafonola, sorpresa, sorpresaaaaa, me he puesto en contacto con la empresa fabricante del dimmer analógico que por cierto la tengo a 20 kilómetros de mi casa(lo que son las cosas) y les he solicitado el esquema, lo que no se me ha ocurrido es preguntarles si los podía hacer públicos, ahora les mando un email no vaya a ser que infrinja alguna ley, te lo paso por privado. por cierto los chinos pasan de mi, seguiré intentándolo, a todo esto he buscado algún demux por la web y he visto alguno y he solicitado precio, uno de ellos era de 6 canales, justos los que tengo pero cuesta 152 euros una pasada pensando que puedo conseguir un dimmer dmx nuevo de 10A por 202 euros, cierto que es de lo mas barato que he encontrado pero vaya es nuevo así que difícil que me convezca el precio de los demux que he visto y que estoy esperando precio. a ver si se enviar un privado...
> 
> 
> 
> no veo forma de pasártelo por privado, lo tengo en pdf, poder puedo transformarlo en jpg...supongo, buscando como se hace por google, pero he visto que lo tengo que subir a algún servidor de imágenes y como aun no me han dado su autorización no se como hacerlo, si me mandas tu correo te lo paso y asi no tengo que transformar nada, eso si en cuanto me den autorización, si me la dan, pongo el esquema en la web por si ha alguno le interesara o tuviera el mismo dimmer.


 alli te mande MP ., para que veas como hacer​ quedate tranquilo ., que algo vamos a hacer​


capitanp dijo:


> Mira veo que te han hecho un lio con el PWM el Zero-Cross, 0-5v, 0-127-255
> 
> Es simple la entradas de tu dimmer es analogica 0-10V, ni sincronizar con nada, tu le pones 3V y te prende un tercio, 5 V te prende la mitad y 10 V a full y si no que venga alguien y explique como sincronizar una tension continua
> 
> ...


mira .,  el que sea analogo ., no quiere desir ., que mo tenga cruze por cero​ en una de las fotos se nota claramente los optoacopladores ., si no usas el cruce por cero ., quemas las lamparas  al dimerizarlas ., mas si maneja mas de 1500w por canal​ yo que vos .,  leeo los dos link que le puse al amigo .,  el de dimer analogo y el dimer DMX alli se explica como se sincroniza., y esta muy bien explicado  (de paso aprendes un poco) realmente el sistema es muy sencillo y facil de entender​


----------



## capitanp (Nov 28, 2016)

jjajjaj quemas las lamparas....!!! dale geniodelafonola sincronizame una tension continua


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 29, 2016)

hola 





capitanp dijo:


> jjajjaj quemas las lamparas....!!! dale geniodelafonola sincronizame una tension continua


 lo que sincronizas es el disparo ., sea continua o altena .,  en el comando​ si no lees lo que te indique ., creo que vas aseguir opinando equivocadamente​ el dimer del amigo es profecional ., no de uso hogareño​ esta pensado para manejar lamparas de mas de 500w​ si tenes la amabilidad ., de tomarte el tiempo  de leer un poco  ., para aprender  por aca http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/light/analogdimmer.htm​ veras como el  IC1A .,  la entrada de detecion de cruse por cero​ y la deteccion es muy simple .,  como en el esquema  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 que vendria siendo el primer opto en la placa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 por si no notas ., ese pequeñisimo detalle ., en la placa general


----------



## palite (Nov 29, 2016)

Os agradezco el interés a ambos, tampoco quiero que se cree conflicto entre ambos ni desmerecer a ninguno de los dos, he pensado en comprobar la teoría de capitanp, en principio que pueda quemar una bombilla no me preocupa, tengo por aquí una bombilla incandescente de 80w ya no las gasto, en casa tengo de bajo consumo, la tengo en un cajón que lo mas fácil es que de un golpe la rompa por lo que no me importa que se queme,* lo que si quiero saber es si el equipo puede llegar a sufrir algún daño* y si la bombilla puede llegar a estallar, no me refiero a quemarse, fundirse, si no a estallar mas que otra cosa para que no me lleve el susto de la semana jejejeje, es algo simple le meto tensión a los inputs como dice capitanp y salimos de dudas, ya os digo una bombilla no me duele perder, eso si, el equipo ya es otro cantar porque tampoco es unicamente de mi propiedad.

repito que con esta prueba no es que le de la razón a ninguno de los dos, si esque no entiendo nada de electrónica como para dar razón o quitarla simplemente no quiero que discutan y si tengo que quemar una bombilla para seguir adelante, la quemoooooo!!!!.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 29, 2016)

hola 





palite dijo:


> Os agradezco el interés a ambos, tampoco quiero que se cree conflicto entre ambos ni desmerecer a ninguno de los dos, he pensado en comprobar la teoría de capitanp, en principio que pueda quemar una bombilla no me preocupa, tengo por aquí una bombilla incandescente de 80w ya no las gasto, en casa tengo de bajo consumo, la tengo en un cajón que lo mas fácil es que de un golpe la rompa por lo que no me importa que se queme,* lo que si quiero saber es si el equipo puede llegar a sufrir algún daño* y si la bombilla puede llegar a estallar, no me refiero a quemarse, fundirse, si no a estallar mas que otra cosa para que no me lleve el susto de la semana jejejeje, es algo simple le meto tensión a los inputs como dice capitanp y salimos de dudas, ya os digo una bombilla no me duele perder, eso si, el equipo ya es otro cantar porque tampoco es unicamente de mi propiedad.
> 
> repito que con esta prueba no es que le de la razón a ninguno de los dos, si esque no entiendo nada de electrónica como para dar razón o quitarla simplemente no quiero que discutan y si tengo que quemar una bombilla para seguir adelante, la quemoooooo!!!!.


la bombilla incandecentente va a andar ., la bajo consumo yambien pero al maximo vos queres meter voltaje en la entrada de la DB25 ., pero pensa un poco ¿¿¿ por lo general se conectaban inpresoras en ese puerto de salida ????​ que te hace pensar que por alli manejaba 0 - 10v ., lo mas seguroes que sean niveles TTL (5v) y luego los amplifique dentro del dimer ahora yo no refuto a nadie ., pero me dedico a DMX solamente ., y lo que mi experiencia me dice ., es que si no sabe como funciona esto ., menos penso en meter 10v donde entran 5v ahora si queres arriesgarte a romper .,  es tu decicion ., yo no soy nadie para inpedirtelo​ me imagino que ahora que tenes el circuito tambien tenes el manual., si es asi leelo o mejor volve al fabricante y decile lo que vas a hacer., nadie mejor que ellos para aconsejarte​ si rompez o quemas te va a salir mas caro ., o sea ningun ahorro​


----------



## palite (Nov 29, 2016)

ok, no lo pruebo, lo que no quiero es cargarme el equipo, como dije no es de mi propiedad unicamente, si hay posibilidad de que se estropee no lo hago. el input es D15, te envié el esquema al correo, le he enviado otro email al fabricante a ver si me lo puede aclarar si es 0-10v o 5v TTL a ver si me contesta o me da por cansino y pasa de mi que es lo mas fácil ya que es un equipo obsoleto y sin garantías pero por probar, como no entiendo de electrónica por mucho que mire el esquema no me entero, no se puede saber con el esquema?, se me olvidaba el manual no lo tengo. lo tenia que haber pensado antes y pedirselo al fabricante, que torpe pero ahora mismo ya no se lo pido, ya van 3 correos y un cuarto me arriesgo a que me mande a la mier.....


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 29, 2016)

hola 





palite dijo:


> ok, no lo pruebo, lo que no quiero es cargarme el equipo, como dije no es de mi propiedad unicamente, si hay posibilidad de que se estropee no lo hago. el input es D15, te envié el esquema al correo, le he enviado otro email al fabricante a ver si me lo puede aclarar si es 0-10v o 5v TTL a ver si me contesta o me da por cansino y pasa de mi que es lo mas fácil ya que es un equipo obsoleto y sin garantías pero por probar, como no entiendo de electrónica por mucho que mire el esquema no me entero, no se puede saber con el esquema?, se me olvidaba el manual no lo tengo. lo tenia que haber pensado antes y pedirselo al fabricante, que torpe pero ahora mismo ya no se lo pido, ya van 3 correos y un cuarto me arriesgo a que me mande a la mier.....


 bueno ., estudie el esquematico ., el cruce por cero si lo tiene​ es un poco distinto al otro pero la funcion esla misma ., si te fijas toma la alimentacion alterna desde el secundario del trasformador (antes del puente de diodos rectificador​ si te fijas bien es parecido al esquema del analogo del aleman ., con la diferencia que tienelos potenciometros con operacionales separados (pero igual usa LM358 y LM324 )​ los rele de estado solido si estan optoacoplados  pero donde se junta cruce por cero y disparo es en la hoja dos (2) del esquematico​ menos mal que no conectaste nada ., sino "matabss todo"!​ NO SE CONECTA A LA DB 15 ​ vas a tener que buscar el conector "HEADER 16" (primer hoja) ., pin 5 ., 6 ., 7 ., 8 ., 9  y 10  alli tenes la entrada de un DEMUX DMX​ asi que anda comprando eso ., que va a andar ., y se puede hacer una adaptacion ., vos tenes 6 canales ., pero el equipo chino tiene 4 ., se podria acoplar el mando de una salida te maneje dos canales del dimer​ si estas un poco perdido pone fotos de la DB15 (por dentro) y los cables que van a los botones​ solo habria que agregar un par de diodos 1n4148 ., para que maneje los dos canales del dimer (juntos claro)​ no te olvides de comprar la fuente para el DMX (controlador)​


----------



## palite (Nov 29, 2016)

la fuente habia pensado de momento en una de pc, valdría no? 12v continua y supongo que suficiente amperaje , luego ya se veria de conseguir algo mas pequeño... mas manejable para no andar con tanto bulto, lo de los 2 canales libres no me importa dejarlos como están de momento, habría que consultar si nos conviene, no estoy seguro, bueno es saber que hay solución, quien sabe, todo sea que se desmonte el aparato chino y se le pueda añadir 2 canales mas jejejeje, eso es otra historia. ammmm tengo una duda en el esquema veo el header 16 (dmx demux) los pines que dices están ponteados con los del d15(analog input) no daría igual utilizar esta entrada ya que la tengo fuera y hacer un cable con un terminal d15 y no tendría que tocar nada por dentro? lo digo por no hacerle un agujero para pasar los cables o ponerle un conector extra


----------



## capitanp (Nov 29, 2016)

Genio! ya sabemos que entendes lo que es cruce por zero pero no necesitamos ni desarmar el dimmer ni buscar hoja de datos ni complicarla demasiado al pobre Palite, con decirlo que lo que habia deducido solito y darle una mano con el tipo de señal correcta para inyectar en el puerto es suficiente, no llevarlo a un grado de confusion donde dude de lo bien que lo estaba haciendo

Menos es más


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 29, 2016)

hola 





capitanp dijo:


> Genio! ya sabemos que entendes lo que es cruce por zero pero no necesitamos ni desarmar el dimmer ni buscar hoja de datos ni complicarla demasiado al pobre Palite, con decirlo que lo que habia deducido solito y darle una mano con el tipo de señal correcta para inyectar en el puerto es suficiente, no llevarlo a un grado de confusion donde dude de lo bien que lo estaba haciendo
> 
> Menos es más


 bueno me alegro mucho que tambien lo sepas vos tambien​ por lo menos ahora sabes sincronizar una señal de continua con una alterna​ tambien estoy profundamente agradecido por el aporte que has realizado ., muy util y contribuyente .,  al hilo de discuccion¿¿¿¿ como se te ocurre decirle a una persona que inyete un voltaje que entran 5v., con logica TTL ., que coloque alli 10V ?????​ si nisisquieras razonor como funciona ., lo tuyo es admirable ., luego si se rompe o quema ., llegas ala conclucion que no era por alli la cosa​ por lo que vi ., esta en una disco o algo asi y al parecer maneja cargas inductivas ., como resistivas y si lo rompe (aclaro el porque ., no es de el )​ en realidad el equipo que se aplica o adapta ., es un DEMUX ., no un DIMER ., como este  http://www.hoelscher-hi.de/hendrik/light/demux.htm​ yo le podria haber armado la plaquita ., programado un micro ., y ayudado en la reforma ., eso sale muy barato ., pero estoy muy lejos​ yo ya estoy grande y demaciado viejo .,  para ponerme a pelear "como un niño" ., con vos y tus actitudes pocas  contructivas​ y tu actitud ., para commigo ., ya me cayo bastante pesada e insultante​ yo no me creo ., mas que nadie y menos que nadie ., y tampoco se mas o menos ., que nadie​ hola  





palite dijo:


> la fuente habia pensado de momento en una de pc, valdría no? 12v continua y supongo que suficiente amperaje , luego ya se veria de conseguir algo mas pequeño... mas manejable para no andar con tanto bulto, lo de los 2 canales libres no me importa dejarlos como están de momento, habría que consultar si nos conviene, no estoy seguro, bueno es saber que hay solución, quien sabe, todo sea que se desmonte el aparato chino y se le pueda añadir 2 canales mas jejejeje, eso es otra historia. ammmm tengo una duda en el esquema veo el header 16 (dmx demux) los pines que dices están ponteados con los del d15(analog input) no daría igual utilizar esta entrada ya que la tengo fuera y hacer un cable con un terminal d15 y no tendría que tocar nada por dentro? lo digo por no hacerle un agujero para pasar los cables o ponerle un conector extra


 bueno el consumo del equipito chino., no creo que sea mayo a 1A​ si en todas las placas tenes un trafo ., no creo que sea problema que tomes la alimentacon desde alli​ en la HEADER16 ., tenes salida auxiliar (pin1y2 puentiados) positivo +15v ., en el (pin 3 y 4 puentiados) tenes GND​ !!! ojo ¡¡¡ que las entradas a los HEADER10 son todas distintas​ en el canal 1 y 2 ., son pin 5 y 6 ., en el canal 3 y 4 .,  son el pin 5 y 7  ., en el canal 5 y 6 .,  es el pin 5 y 9​ con respecto al HEADER 16 ., mi duda es que no sea la del frente ¿¿¿¿ en e esquematico me figura que tiene 16 contactos ???? ., mientras esa que vos desis tiene 15 (otra DB15) me faltaria uno ., a menos que no conectaran uno​ ahora vos desis que estan puentiados ., pero las conexiones tienen distinto orden (segun el esquema)​ en la serial que va a la compu ., 1 .,  2 ., 3 y 4 es entrada .,mientras que la otra en 1y 2 tenes salida +15v ., 3 y 4  negativo​ en cuanto al modulo chino ese ., al parecer tiene la medida de una llave termica doble (vos en el equipo las tenes colocadas en forma vertical) y esta seria  en forma horizontal​ en cuanto a agregarle dos canales ., habria que ver el equipito chino ., lo que yo te decia ., es que de una salida saquemos dos cables con un diodo cada uno (para evitar el retorno) eso es para que lo manejes desde la PC ., si te fijas en el esquema los diodos no estan especificados cuales son  por ejemplo : 1n4148 son pequenitos de vidrio t de color rojizo o 1n4007 de color negro tipo plastico ., con rayita plateada​ aunque pensando ., lo que podrias hacer para sacanos la duda del otro DB15 (si es el demux) prender el equipo .,sin hacer mas nada (no es nesesario) medis con un tester (en la escala de por 20v CC) en los pines 1 (+) y 4 (-)., (pa no herrarle jajajaajaja) si tenes 15v​ y si se podria hacer lo que vos desis (si es esa claro)  ., con una ficha DB15 HEMBRA incluso sacar la alimentacion (te admite de 12V a 24V)​


----------



## capitanp (Nov 29, 2016)

Sigues con tu obstinamiento de NO entender como funciona ese dimmer, hablas demasiado sin decir nada en concreto ye ne claro, y sos una perdida de tiempo

me haces acordar a un usuario que tambien creia que se las sabia todas.. un tal Fern..oea o algo asi


----------



## palite (Nov 29, 2016)

poco que contar la verdad, no te contesto a todo porque no puedo con mi alma y no estoy centrado, antes que me escribieras estaba ya buscando el tester para comprobar el voltaje de vcc2 en el demux pero no me  aclaraba con los pines, no los entiendo o  esta mal el esquema, me he vuelto loco siguiendo lineas en la pcb pero al final he llegado a dos conclusiones.

1.- los diodos son 1N4148, vamos eso creo, encuentro 18 diodos iguales, naranjas con raya negra o plateada ya no se y paso de mirarlo, mañana mas, bueno eso que hay 2 bloques de 6 enfrente del demux y el db15 y los otros 6 repartidos entre los potenciometros así que es de suponer que son todos iguales ya que en el esquema si que viene marcado a la salida del potenciometro o a la entrada, no se.

2.- te cuelas, no he comprobado 100% todos los pines pero puedo asegurar que en todos los headers el pin 5 y 7 pertenecen a los canales del demux, aun no he comprobado si esta correcto en el db15, en el channel 1/2 se te ha ido el ojo y te has confundido y en el channel 5/6 el esquema esta mal, comprobado hasta quedarme ciego, el pin 7 por el 9 vamos que se equivocaron con tanta raya.

ya estoy pensando que los pines del demux también están mal porque no me cuadra de ninguna de las maneras, leo los pines igual que los headers para mi que 1 y 3 son vcc2 y 2 y 4 tierra, no se que decir, porque si lo leo como creo que es correcto tampoco me cuadran los canales el 6 seria el 5, el 8 el 7 y el 10 el 9 cosa que me extraña porque conforme esta el esquema los pines 5 y 7 tienden a coincidir.

mañana subo unas fotos y me explicas como se leen correctamente a ver si me estoy volviendo loco o aqui hay algo mal. mañana mas y mejor.


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 30, 2016)

hola 





palite dijo:


> poco que contar la verdad, no te contesto a todo porque no puedo con mi alma y no estoy centrado, antes que me escribieras estaba ya buscando el tester para comprobar el voltaje de vcc2 en el demux pero no me  aclaraba con los pines, no los entiendo o  esta mal el esquema, me he vuelto loco siguiendo lineas en la pcb pero al final he llegado a dos conclusiones.
> 
> 1.- los diodos son 1N4148, vamos eso creo, encuentro 18 diodos iguales, naranjas con raya negra o plateada ya no se y paso de mirarlo, mañana mas, bueno eso que hay 2 bloques de 6 enfrente del demux y el db15 y los otros 6 repartidos entre los potenciometros así que es de suponer que son todos iguales ya que en el esquema si que viene marcado a la salida del potenciometro o a la entrada, no se.
> 
> ...


 heeeee  amigo no pierda la calma jajajajajajajaja​ bueno ya me parecia que no hera como lo pintaban​ si te fijas en la hoja 1 esta bien dibujado  el DB15., pero no haci el otro HEADER16 ., como que no podian equivocarce tan feo​ primero tranquilizate ., tal vez el plano que te dieron no es el de tu equipo ., y la conexion del demux no sea por alli ., talvez la HEADER16 ., tanbien este  en una placa​ eso de los DB15 se usaba con el puerto paralelo de la pc ., DB25 (no dmx) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 habia .,  y hay todavia algunos programas como el DLC o de mas salidas como el DISCOLITEZ ., que usaba multiplicador de puertos como si fuera una matriz​



eso fue por cerca del 2000 y pico (hay nuchisimos mas pero no los recuerdo)​ por esa razon se fabicaban estos dimer con esas entrada ., muy de moda por ese entonses​ eso era todo ., en base a TTL (5v)., de alli que esos dimer tenian como un maximo de 8 canales​ por eso se colocaban dos DB15 .,  para hacer un tipo de IN - OUT (como en el dmx(​ las salida eran hasta unos 2000w (pero por alli se quedaban cortos ., hay FLASH de descarga de 2500w y mas​ ahora ., ¿¿¿ esta fijo o es movil ??? lo llevan de un lugar a otro​ aparte no te apures., que todavia no te llega el control DMX ., tomate todo con calma., que hay tiempo de buscar soluciones sip tenes razon ., segun mi esquematico los modulos del 1 al 4 ., entran por 5 y7 en HEADER 10 el modulo  5 y 6 entran por 5 y 9​ ¿¿¿ cuantos tranformadores hay 1 o 3 ???? porque  en el esque de la hoja dos tiene una salida de 20v .,+., - y GND​


----------



## palite (Nov 30, 2016)

Te he dejado un correo con un nuevo esquema de la primera hoja y un archivo photoshop con un montaje de la placa para que puedas verla y decirme si me he equivocado al hacer el esquema.

a ver por donde empiezo, la segunda hoja muestra una pcb con transformador que pertenece a un heaeder pues hay dos mas 1/2 3/4 5/6 o sea tres placas, tres transformadores, subo una foto para que veas el dimmer abierto.

ammm el dimmer no esta fijo, de echo me lo he traido a casa para en un momento de duda tenerlo a mano.

vcc1 + gnd = 15v
vcc2 + gnd = 20v

si, la conexión demux esta en la pcb pero.... no se como lo direis, esta virgen, no tiene conector, estan los puntos de soldadura y ya esta.

el esquema  pues he hecho lo que he podido, no se mas, para no tener ni idea tampoco me ha quedado muy desastrado despues de los cambios, eso si, en el dibujo del input me he guiado no por la placa si no por el dibujo en la parte trasera del dimmer, puedes ver en una de las primeras fotos de lo que hablo, empieza de derechas a izquierdas pero lo he hecho así porque si algún día alguien utiliza el dimmer y se guía por el dibujo que no tenga problemas de conexión. en el resto me he guiado por la placa que como veras cuando abras la imagen psd viene marcado el pin 1 con un triangulo invertido.

yo pensaba que la fuente de alimentación del aparato chino tenia que ser o de 12v o de 24v, no entre 12v y 24v, si es asi, claro que puedo coger del vcc2 los 20v, aun empotro el aparato dentro del dimmer y un trasto menos.

ni los chinos, ni la empresa del dimmer me hacen caso, pasaaaaan de mi, total yo que de buena fe le iba a enviar el esquema rectificado.....

entonces es seguro que los inputs admiten de 0-10v? o sea que podremos hacer la conexión ahí, no?

otra cosa, para que sirve el aparato chino en realidad?, hay tiras led de 0-10v? porque el tema igual me interesa, si aparte de poder convertir el dimmer le puedo dar otra utilidad para poder hacer algún juego de luces con tiras led no estaria mal.

el aparato tardara, no recuerdo bien pero era de 21 a 46 días o algo así mientra viene ya te iré haciendo alguna preguntilla jejejeje



ahhhh por cierto se me olvidaba, del db15 desde el pin 14 y 15 que están ponteados y no hacen nada en la placa hay una especie de unión al parecer de 3 diodos aunque no estoy seguro por mi desconocimiento y porque están casi cubiertos por trozo de termo....eso que lo calientas y se ajusta al cable, no recuerdo el nombre y salen tres cables uno para cada placa de la segunda hoja, van a un mosfet, a la pata de la izquierda(esto no esta reflejado en ninguna parte del esquema)


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 1, 2016)

hola 





palite dijo:


> Te he dejado un correo con un nuevo esquema de la primera hoja y un archivo photoshop con un montaje de la placa para que puedas verla y decirme si me he equivocado al hacer el esquema.
> 
> a ver por donde empiezo, la segunda hoja muestra una pcb con transformador que pertenece a un heaeder pues hay dos mas 1/2 3/4 5/6 o sea tres placas, tres transformadores, subo una foto para que veas el dimmer abierto.
> 
> ...


 bueno al parecer .,  te tomaste las cosa en serio ., y me parece perfecto​ ya me parecia a mi ., que lo que vi en las fotos ., y mas algunos equipos de estos .,  que he reformado para DMX​ no coinciden 100% con el esquematico -.  sin ir mas lejos en la segunda hoja ., tenes los voltajes indicados ., en la primera hoja solo los nombra como VCC 1., VCC2 y VCC3​ aparte lo estas confirmando vos ., con las mediciones​ he acomado un poco para que no tengas problemas con los tipos esos  ., o sea muestro parte (no todo) de los que nos interesa​  bueno ya gracias a tu investigacion ., estamos seguros de que por el HEADER 10 (en este caso jp7) ., en la primera hoja no los identifica​ pero el caso es que el pin3 de ese HEADER 10 (hoja 2) .,  no coincide con cualquiera de los otros tres HEADER 10 (hoja 1)​ ´porque si te fijas esta indicado +15v (y no VCC1 o VCC2) ., y segun vos alli hay +20v confirmado con el tester​ eso nos indica que ya hay diferencia con el plano o esquematico​ ahora cuando te comente lo de los +20v ., 1., 2 y GND  me referia a esta parte aunque eso no es importante encontre otra cosa que si​ porque si te fijas en la hoja2 ., los pines 1 y 2 no estan conectados ., mientras que en la hoja 1 es VCC1 confirmado por vos con el tester​ pero eso es lo de menos ., se arregla con corrector ., y escribiendo con lapiz lo que va​ pero lo que me intersa saber ., es si esta llave esta en el equipo​  esa llave habilita u desabilita la alimentacion de los potenciometros deslizables ., se convierte en VCC3 o sea  maneja esta parte​  como veras ., no solo maneja el voltaje de referencia manejado por el LM358 ., sino que tambien el voltaje de alimentacion de todos los LM324 que manejan los potenciometros​ o sea que cortando esa llave queda sin alimentacion esa placa ., pero sigenteniendo alimetacion la segunda donde esta la parte de disparo deteccion y alimentacion (donde estan los trafos)​ pero al cortar tanbien se vueve logico que ebtre la señal del DB15 ., en el mismo punto​ hora asta ali bien ., perooooooo .....​ en la segunda placa por donde deberia entra esa señal .,  pin 6 del HEADER 10 jp7 (que va al cruse por cero) nos encontramos con otro LM324 ., donde si entra con la señal en IC1A ., pero el operacion que le sigue IC1B se usa como amplificador de deteccion ., y su salida va al pin 5 que teoricamente tendria que ir a un led indicador o algo asi (TLG o tencion logica de GATE o gatillo)​ pero segun el otro HEADER 10 (hoja1) el pin 5 es la entrada del pote o señal de DB15​ pero supongamos que estan mal dibujados en el esquema ., y lo que tiene que entrar entra por donde debe​ entonces nos encontramos con otra cosa ., IC1C que lo que hace es un elevador de voltaje que por sus valores escritos ., debe elevar la tencion de voltaje bajo (pueden ser los 5V del niveles TTL)​ que una vez amplificados entran a IC1D que una vez conformado con la referencia de cruce por cero alli sale para el disparo (en el mismo punto tiene un "test point"​ bueno ., eso por ahora no es importante​ nos vamos a centrae en la parte de la placa que encontraste vos ., la entrada de demux ., que esta vacia y ver hacia donde va y conque se conecta ., (tengo una leve sospecha jejejejejeje) como que en esa palca me sobran dos operacionales​ se usa IC2C y IC2D ., para el disparo del optoacoplador (uno para cada canal) ., pero ya vamos allegar aesa parte  jejejejejejejejeje​ con respecto alos tres diodos (espagueti de PVC con precinto) ., agrande la foto  y se nota claramente que son tres diodos negros​  yo calculo que debe ser los tres diodos que estan en la ptmera imagen que subi., y que no estan indentificados (que crean VCC3) como te decia antes yo creo que eso esta hecho asi porque si cortas las temicas (si cortas las tres por logica no tenes salida ., de esa manera si cortas alguna o dos .,  de las tres segis teniendo alimentacion en la placa esa​ con respecto a usar ese modulo con tiras de led ., hay que ver con que tiras ., puede andar ., no son todas iguales ., por lo tanto los voltajes de trabajo son distintos ., eso habria que verlolas adaptaciones que yo hice .,nunca coloque el equipo afuera., siempre lo hice por dentro si fue con display 2x16 o llave nidips si era condisplay al frente ., si era con llaves atras junto con las  fichas canon y los led indicadores al frente (error de trama ., señal correcta ., audioritmico o master/slave) por esa razon te pregunte ., si el equipo estaba fijo (un bar ., pub ., una disco .,etc)  o si lo movian para eventos en lugares distintos​ porque la realida es que cuanto menos enchfes .,  coloques nenos problemas tendras​ aparte queda mas prolijo y seguro ., (auque te lleve mas trabajo armarlo)​


----------



## palite (Dic 1, 2016)

no he terminado de analizar todo el texto completo pero en el caso en el que dices vcc3 que lo pusieron para que tuviera alimentación la placa no puede ser, no lo afirmo porque mis conocimientos son nulos, me baso en algo que tu no puedes ver, los pines 14 y 15 (db15) que es donde están soldados los 3 diodos no llevan a ninguna parte, están muertos, mi teoría es que están ahí para darle alimentación a la salida del db15 al igual que la tiene el header 16 (dmx demux), no se si esta hecho de fabrica o a posteriori ya que yo no los veo en los esquema., para mi que el anterior dueño..., porque este dimmer era de un disco pub, lo compramos de segunda mano, tal vez el dueño necesitaba hacer lo mismo que nosotros, obviamente de otra forma muy distinta y le añadieron por los pines 14 y 15 vcc3 para así tener el dmx demux por el db15 o vete a saber cualquier otra adaptación para algún equipo que tuvieran, voy a comprobar cual es la tensión que tengo en el db15 entre 14/15 y gnd y a cerciorarme que no me equivoque al medir vcc1 y vcc2 no vaya a ser que intercambiara los datos jejejeje.

te envie un correo, ahora si envié los archivos, voy a seguir intentado entender todo lo que me explicas.



comprobación que he hecho en un momento, efectivamente el vcc1 de los headers 10 dan 15v y los vcc2 dan 20v.
obviamente el vcc2 del header16(dmx demux) tambien da 20v
en el db15 entre patilla 14/15 y grd tambien hay 20v.

he comprobado lo que pasa cuando el boton de la placa lo pongo en enable or disabled.
en enable funciona todo obviamente me lucen todos los leds, el de boton enable/disble, el de los potenciometros y 3 leds de phase.

cuando el botón esta en posición disable pasa lo siguiente, el led de confirmacion de enable/disable se apaga, obvio, los leds de los potenciómetros se apagan(no funcionan los potenciómetros), 3 leds de phase encendidos, los botones test swittches(no son interruptores...son pulsadores, bueno estos también son interruptores ...ammm botones de pulsacion? jejejee, igual que los botones de test que hay en los diferenciales, pulsas y retornan) me lio yo solo jajaja bueno que al pulsarlos las lamparas encienden obviamente si los magnetotermicos estan en On

o sea que el botón enable/disable de la placa mixer no corta la corriente a los header10 por completo, solo inhabilita los potenciómetros, bueno eso a simple vista, internamente no se que mas hara.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 1, 2016)

hola





palite dijo:


> no he terminado de analizar todo el texto completo pero en el caso en el que dices vcc3 que lo pusieron para que tuviera alimentación la placa no puede ser, no lo afirmo porque mis conocimientos son nulos, me baso en algo que tu no puedes ver, los pines 14 y 15 (db15) que es donde están soldados los 3 diodos no llevan a ninguna parte, están muertos, mi teoría es que están ahí para darle alimentación a la salida del db15 al igual que la tiene el header 16 (dmx demux), no se si esta hecho de fabrica o a posteriori ya que yo no los veo en los esquema., para mi que el anterior dueño..., porque este dimmer era de un disco pub, lo compramos de segunda mano, tal vez el dueño necesitaba hacer lo mismo que nosotros, obviamente de otra forma muy distinta y le añadieron por los pines 14 y 15 vcc3 para así tener el dmx demux por el db15 o vete a saber cualquier otra adaptación para algún equipo que tuvieran, voy a comprobar cual es la tensión que tengo en el db15 entre 14/15 y gnd y a cerciorarme que no me equivoque al medir vcc1 y vcc2 no vaya a ser que intercambiara los datos jejejeje.
> 
> te envie un correo, ahora si envié los archivos, voy a seguir intentado entender todo lo que me explicas.
> 
> ...


 bueno yo te decia lo de esta llave​ Ver el archivo adjunto 150847 OK perfecto ., y si tiene que trabajar asi como tu dices ., es la conclucion que saque por el esquematico ., pero me base en la segunda hoja ., que para mi estaria mas logixa y correcta ., aunque las conexiones del HEADER 10 (jp7) no esten correctas​ lo ideal  de esa llave  ., seria que pudieras combinar su funcion  por ejemplo ., hacia un lado que alimente la placa como esta ahora ., y hacia otro el modulo DMX., de esa​ ese sistema lo han hecho asi ., para que no tengas una tension remanete ., en la linea de entrada ., y ademas que sin querer podrias subir un potenciometro  y en ese canal ya no tendrias un voltaje minimo o control ., por que seria el del potenciometro​ trata de tomar una foto de esa llave ., y fijate .,como  y donde toma el voltaje para VCC3​ y tambien concentrate ., y segui la parte del DEMUX DMX  ., esa que desis que no tiene nada​ Vos tranquilo che ., que si tenes una duda pregunta nomas ., que veo de que manera te la trato de responder de manera que lo entiendas​ y para no marearte ., anda tomando de a una por vez ., asi entendes todo​ eso es importante ., para que todo salga bien y quede como vos queres​


----------



## palite (Dic 1, 2016)

hola locodelafonola.

cundo puse esto me referia precisamente a la llave que mencionas.

*he comprobado lo que pasa cuando el boton de la placa lo pongo en enable or disabled.
en enable funciona todo obviamente me lucen todos los leds, el de botón enable/disble, el de los potenciometros y 3 leds de phase.

cuando el botón esta en posición disable pasa lo siguiente, el led de confirmación de enable/disable se apaga, obvio, los leds de los potenciómetros se apagan(no funcionan los potenciómetros), 3 leds de phase encendidos, los botones test swittches(no son interruptores...son pulsadores, bueno estos también son interruptores ...ammm botones de pulsacion? jejejee, igual que los botones de test que hay en los diferenciales, pulsas y retornan) me lio yo solo jajaja bueno que al pulsarlos las lamparas encienden obviamente si los magnetotermicos están en On

o sea que el botón enable/disable de la placa mixer no corta la corriente a los header10 por completo, solo inhabilita los potenciómetros, bueno eso a simple vista, internamente no se que mas hara.*

en lo que me equivocaba que ahora entiendo es que esa llave no puede cortar los headers, precisamente los headers son los que le dan la tensión, lo único que hace esa llave es inhabilitar los potenciometros.

la foto que me pides de la llave la tienes en el psd que te he mandado, es un switch push de 6 pines lo identificaras porque su led es de color amarillo, la corriente del vcc3 juraría que la toma de vcc1.

supongo que cuando se utilice el dmx del chino ya sea por la entrada db15 o por la demux la llave tendrá que estar en disable por lo que comentas, por si alguien toca los potenciómetros.

no entiendo cuando dices que siga la parte del dmx demux, no puedo seguir nada porque no hay nada, esta el zócalo preparado para simplemente soldar un conector, puedes verlo en el psd, es exactamente idéntico al db15 lo único que cambian el orden de las patillas, pero los dos tienen vcc2, GND, y los 6 canales.

he intentado seguir la hoja 2 pero no me entero, quería hacer lo mismo que en la hoja 1, hacer bien el esquema pero por mas que le doy vueltas me pierdo enseguida y no llego a ninguna conclusión, pero que esta mal, seguro, como dices en el jp7 en el pin 1 y 2 no hay nada y no puede ser, el 1 es vcc1 y el 2 es GND, el pin 3 dice que es +15v y deben de ser +20v, "que de donde vienen? búscate la vida.", también he intentado encontrar +20v, 1 , 2 , GND en la foto que me mostrabas para comprobar que de verdad habían 20v y nada de nada, me pierdo, pero bueno paciencia, mañana mas.

Saludos.

PD: mensaje para los administradores del sitio, si me leéis, alargar un poco el tiempo de sesion que cada 2 por 3 hay que andar poniendo el user y la contraseña, llega a ser un poco irritante, por lo demás un gran trabajo, gracias.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 2, 2016)

hola amigo 





palite dijo:


> hola locodelafonola.
> 
> cundo puse esto me referia precisamente a la llave que mencionas.
> 
> ...


bueno aca va la idea ., sobre el cambio de funciones analogo y DMX​ en la llave que tenes indentificada​  de esa manera se asegura que ande una funcion por vez ., y que no vallan dos tenciones distintas por el mismo citio de entrada​ y que ya comprobaste lo que yo suponia  (te lo trate de explicar pero no lo entendiste en dos mensajes antes ., pero esta bien) demaciado estas hciendo sin saber mucho de electronica ., pero identificas bien las cosas​ demaciado estas hciendo  ., y corregiste muy bien y prolijo ., el esquematico​ ya sabemos  que es un trabajo duro ., pero es la unca manera de estar seguros​ yo lo que te pido qye identifiques esa entrada de Dux DMX ., no la otra ., no importa si no hay nada ., mostrame  lo que no hay en todo caso​ vos insistis en meter la seal por alli ., pero son 10v los que qweres meter ., y por alli pasan 5v (TTL)​ si los podriamos usar yo no te digo que no ., pero en esa placa no es el preblema sino la otra​ que es la que tiene el mando realmente ., (hoja 2) en esta placa no hay nadaactivo solo pasa ala otra​ y es que supuestamente si la apagas (ENABLE ) no viene los +/- vcc3 de los potenciometros ., porque esta apagado​ entonses ., por ese cable que queres usar ., vos tenenes que estar seguro ,m que valla al ligar logico y corecto ., para que funcione​ no te olvides que por mas que esta parte ., este apagada la otra  sigue funcionando​ concretamente te pido que sigas un canal (no importa cual )  desde el DEMUX hasta la otra placa ., que segun vos esta en esta placa​  en cuanto a las fichas del frente ., podria estar mal en el esquema ., desde el vamos en el plano no figura como una DB15 ., si no una ARRAY 16 pines ., aunque como hay puntos no conectados ., si podrian usar una DB15 ., pero como ya corroboraste vos .,  hay diferencia entre lo real y el esquematico ., asi que no seria raro eso ., bueno eso es lo que te pido  por ahora​ PD : en el inicio de secion  ., tebes un cuadradito para tildar que dice " NO CERRAR SECION"., si lo marcas se te acaba el problema


----------



## palite (Dic 2, 2016)

A las buenas locodelafonola.

a ver si logranos entendernos que creo que fallamos en algun punto. Me dices que siga alguna pista desde el conector dmx hasta la segunda hoja, te muestro una imagen que siempre valen mas que 1000 palabras.

En mi cabeza se veia mas claro jajajajaja pero bueno creo que se entiende.

no se si te has fijado en el psd que te mande que estan las dos fotos, si le bajas la opacidad de una se ve la otra.

con respecto a la foto de enable dmx, me pareció gran idea y ya tengo el punto localizado que valdría, salvo que no lo voy a hacer como lo muestras ya que eso lo único que haría seria encenderme un led de información, le estuve dando vueltas y vueltas y lo que había pensado es coger ese punto como tensión para el aparato chino y al darle tensión se me encenderá la pantalla que lleva, con lo cual me hace de chivato y me asegura que si funciona dmx no funciona potenciómetros y viceversa, por cierto vcc3 no son 20v son 15v.

gracias por la información de la sesión, muy torpe por mi parte no darme cuenta.

les he vuelto a mandar un correo a los del dimmer a ver si tienen una revision del esquema que este correcto porque esto es de locos, por lo menos para mi, si encima que no tengo ni idea, me dan el esquema mal..... sigo luchando con el esquema, quiero encontrar un punto donde pueda medir la tensión entre el potenciómetro y lm324 y ver hasta donde me corta ya que ayer medí tensión con los potenciómetros en los header y efectivamente me daban valores entre 0-10v, a ver si tengo suerte y lo encuentro pero tengo que aprenderme el funcionamiento del potenciómetro y lm324... apuffff ya veremos si lo consigo.

ademas de eso he encontrado otro fallo en el esquema de la hoja 1, viene un potenciómetro y un lm358a que no existen en la placa, de toda esa parte del esquema hasta llegar a los potenciómetros de los canales lo único que hay es una resistencia variable, alguna resistencia y un bc546, no estoy seguro si modifica en algo tu perspectiva, ademas no se si comentaste que te sobraban cosas en alguno de los esquemas, voy atando cabos conforme voy aprendiendo, siento si a veces no entiendo las explicaciones.

creo que quedaría mas o menos así esa parte.


Muchas gracias


----------



## palite (Dic 2, 2016)

fracaso, el punto que había visto para darle tensión al aparato chino no sirve, la llave se comporta distinto cuando tiene tensión, estaba haciendo las comprobaciones sin tensión midiendo continuidad, pero cuando le he dado tensión a la placa y he comprobado voltajes.... nada.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 3, 2016)

hola amigo 





palite dijo:


> A las buenas locodelafonola.
> 
> a ver si logranos entendernos que creo que fallamos en algun punto. Me dices que siga alguna pista desde el conector dmx hasta la segunda hoja, te muestro una imagen que siempre valen mas que 1000 palabras.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 150904
> ...





palite dijo:


> fracaso, el punto que había visto para darle tensión al aparato chino no sirve, la llave se comporta distinto cuando tiene tensión, estaba haciendo las comprobaciones sin tensión midiendo continuidad, pero cuando le he dado tensión a la placa y he comprobado voltajes.... nada.


 bueno vamos avanzando ., aunque usted no se de cuenta ., jajajajajajajajajaja​ ok ya entendi como es esto    ​ la union a la entrada de potencia ., si esta en la placa es esta​ 
con respecto a la llave (calculo que es la que esta en la segunda foto ) al lado del led amarillo esa llaves yo las uso ., incluso las convierto en pulsador., desarmandolas y retirando la traba de posicion creo que subi alguna foto en la galeria de fotos del foro ., que estan ., en una placa de DMX​ esa  llave es doble., o sea ., tiene dos llaves de cambio independientes ., y depende como hagas el impreso ., puede o no ., tener los contactos de las llaves unidos o dos independientes y aislados​ puede ser que al medirlos con corriente ., justo mediste el lado no conectado ., aca te explico como es​ la linea amarilla ., la roja y azul es una llave ., las rosadas y la otra azul es la otra llave​ si con la funcion  de la parte de los potenciometros apagados (pero con el equipo encendido (funcion desabilitada)  si medis voltaje en el punto de la flecha amarilla (y la otra punta del tester a GND o negativo) tenes que tener voltaje​ y si realmente funciona ., cuando habilitas los poteciomeros  (funcion habilitada)., en ese punto no tenes que tener voltaje​ hasta alli ., todo bien .,  confirma si eso es asi​ ahora siguiendo con la otra parte ., y viendo la segunda foto ., se ve que estan los diodos 1n4148 ., y al no tener la ficha ., jamas fueron conectados ., o sea !!!! estan 0km ¡¡¡¡ por aca te muestro cuales son las entradas​  bueno hay que ver si se consige ., esa tira de pines acodada y la ficha ., que es igual a los otros HEADER  ( es asi porque va del lado del frente ) si fuera de otro modelo tocaria o molestaria  al montarla​ si no la consegis se podrian usar pines macho y henbra (tipo arduino) ., pero eso ya lo veremos despues ., hay que armar algo prolijo ., para no tener problemas y aparte que sea facil de desmontar ., para hacer mantenimiento con respecto al seguimiento de la segunda placa ., te doy una idea idea ., toma solamente un HEADER de la placa de los potes (cualquiera ., no hay prroblema con eso) como ya comprobaste y correjiste el esquematico ., ya sabes que todo esta bien en la placa de los potes​ supongo que los HEADER .,  se interconectan a la segunda placa ., por intermedio de fichas y cables supongo que tu tester tendra la funcion para medir continuidad .,  entonces con la placa de los potes afuera .,  le cononectas la ficha con los cables (y podrias marcar con esmaltes de uñas ., o otro marcador que se note ., o o un pedazo de cinta de papel ., pegada y marcada)​ eso es para definir un extremo que va alli ., ., porque puede ser que las coneciones cambien en el cable ., o sea lo que sale por ejemplo del PIN1 del header dela placa tenga la conecion al PIN5 del otro extremo., entonces queda todo al revez y se vuelve confuso​ lo podes ir anotando en un papel y luego se corrije el esquematico​ de esa manera vamos a saber cuales son las entradas de la segunda placa y a donde va​ bueno amigo ., confirma eso y seguimos ., vos tranquilo que avazamos bastante​ aaaaaaaaaaaa ., te aclaro el archivo .psd no lo pude abrir ., aunque con el "XNview" si pude ., pero no puedo usar la funcion de cambio ., solo veo la parte de las pistas (verde)​ pero si publicas una foto de la placa del lado de componentes me las arreglo (como el que pusiste en la segunda foto )​


----------



## palite (Dic 3, 2016)

Hola locodelafonola.

Ya decía yo que no entendía como me hacías ciertas preguntas, claro yo pensaba que habías visto las imágenes .psd te las paso por correo porque tienen bastante resolución y por aquí no me dejaría, así tienen mas detalle. cuando se acabe el proyecto subiré todas las fotos por si ha alguien le sirviera de guía.

con respecto a la llave sigo con la dinámica de una imagen es mejor que mil palabras.

como ves no puede ser, exactamente es el punto que te comentaba que había elegido yo y que en continuidad funcionaba y con tensión no, puede ser que soldaran la llave al revés?

he comprobado el cable que conecta las placas por si acaso pero no cabe duda de que corresponde perfectamente, es una cinta plana, como las cintas ide de los discos duros pero en pequeño claro.

sigo insistiendo en que ya que esta montada la db15 deberiamos utilizar esa entrada y no habria que buscar ni soldar nada, son exactamente iguales estan ponteadas, por supuesto no corresponden pines pero ya lo refleje en el esquema que retoque y se cual es cual, los dos tienen los 6 canales, Gnd y vcc, cierto que el dmx le llegan 20v(vcc2) y al db15 le llegan 15v(vcc1) pero eso no es ningun problema, de todas formas si fuera imperiosa necesidad se buscaria una ficha para el dmx

ya envié el correo


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 3, 2016)

hola querido amigo





palite dijo:


> Hola locodelafonola.
> 
> Ya decía yo que no entendía como me hacías ciertas preguntas, claro yo pensaba que habías visto las imágenes .psd te las paso por correo porque tienen bastante resolución y por aquí no me dejaría, así tienen mas detalle. cuando se acabe el proyecto subiré todas las fotos por si ha alguien le sirviera de guía.
> 
> ...


 por empezar ., sip podria ser ., que el punto medio de la llave ., este en un extremo​ entonses  la entrada seria  las flechas azules .,  la flecha roja seria la salida de VCC3 a los potes ., pero si todo es logico ., tendrias que tener VCC3 en la flecha amarilla cuando esta en off ( tu  segunda foto)​ lo otro ., es aver si entendes .,  la DB15 esta preparada para la compu (entrada serial) ., por lo tanto irian niveles logicos TTL (5v)​ yo no te digo que NO ., si queres usar la DB15 .,  ., ese no es el problema​ el problema es otro ., por esa placa entra y sale ( no tiene parte acriva( solo los diodos 1n4148 ., que derecciona la corriente ( 5V o 10v funciona igual)​ como ya corroboraste vos ., que hay cosa que faltan y otras que sobran ., hay que estar seguro primero​ la duda la tengo en la otra placa (la de potencia) no en esta ., ¿¿ como maneja  la diferntes funciones ??? yo tengo que estar seguro ., de lo que hace ., para conectar por alli​


----------



## palite (Dic 3, 2016)

En lo único que te puedo ayudar de momento de la segunda placa es que estoy seguro que por el pin 5 y 7 le entra el canal y que le entran entre 0-10v, lo comprobé con el tester variando la tensión con el potenciómetro y que Gnd esta en el pin 2 y 4



acabo de hacer otra comprobación que no se si sirve de algo pero bueno por si acaso.
la comprobación la he hecho con la placa digamos de potencia la de la hoja 2 sin estar conectada la ficha de la placa de los potes, he probado entre el pin 2/4(GND) y el resto.

pin 1 = 15v
pin 3 = 21v
pin 5 = voltaje negativo (mi tester es analógico y ni idea de medir voltaje negativo, he comprobado a cambiar las puntas del tester y me daba 0v)
pin 6 = 14v
pin 7 = lo mismo que el pin 5
pin 8 = 3v
pin 9 = 0v
pin 10 = 0v


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 5, 2016)

Hola amigo querido





palite dijo:


> En lo único que te puedo ayudar de momento de la segunda placa es que estoy seguro que por el pin 5 y 7 le entra el canal y que le entran entre 0-10v, lo comprobé con el tester variando la tensión con el potenciómetro y que Gnd esta en el pin 2 y 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bueno viendo las fotos ., desde ya me doy cuenta que nada que ver el esquematico y la placa​ aunque puede servir bastante de guia  aaaaaaa ., toma como base sierta las mediciones que hiciste (con eso correji el esquematico que tenes)​ aunqu habria que saber a donde van (la otra placa) ., menos pin 5 y pin 7 que son la entradas ., la duda es pin 6 ., pin8 ., pin 9 y pin 10 (los dos ultimos no me cierran para nada) no le encuentro logica​ por empezar te subo una imagen del LM 324 ( el otro no pude desifrar cuales ., es un philips ., pero no le veo la nomenclatura)​ con esa imagen ya podes aprender cual es la entrada negativa (-) positiva (+) y la salida ., de losopreacionales que llevan dentro​ en los esquematicos esta marcado cuales son​ bueno te separe las partes asi las aprendes adistingir tanto en el esquematico como en las imagenes​ por empezar aca tenes la fuente ., y te marque cual es el regudor 7815 ., y tambien la salida de  +20v​   Ver el archivo adjunto 151042 bueno esta parte mas o menos esta igual​ ., pero de aqui en adelante ., hay que investigar porque esta parte ., seria el operacional "chiquito"( que no pude ver cual es )​Ver el archivo adjunto 151041 esta etapa junto con la otra teoricamente tendria que ser con un solo LM324 .,  pero en la placa tiene uno doble nada mas​ o sea que la que esta separada en el esquematico .,  en la placa esta junta con esta​   esta que estaria en el esquematico separada ., va junta con la anterior en la placa​ bueno seguite tanbien el pin5 y el pin7 que esel que mas importa (lo podes ir marcando con color en el esquematico)​ bueno ya te di tarea ., veremos que descubrimos  !!! suerte ¡¡¡​


----------



## palite (Dic 5, 2016)

Muchas gracias por todo.

ayer no comente nada porque estoy en ello, me cuesta un montón seguir  las pistas, como no se, me pierdo enseguida y vuelta a empezar, tengo que tirar de google con cada componente para saber la entrada y salida y que diablos es, ayer solo verifique la fase hasta los diodos de la salida del transformador, me volvi loco con los 6 diodos jajajaja pero ahora se cual es el anodo y el katodo y que la resistencia no tiene polaridad jajajaja, la fase a la entrada esta ponteada con unos condensadores, pues va a ser que no, entra directa pasado por el fusible y ya esta. y hasta ahi he llegado, seguire buscando pistas, luego pongo el nombre del controlador philips.

Saludos.


----------



## palite (Dic 5, 2016)




----------



## palite (Dic 5, 2016)

el pin 5 de jp7 ni de coña va al pin 7 del mc1458n, el que va al pin 7 del 1458 es el 6 de jp7 que se encarga de encender el led chivato de la fase en la placa de los potes, de todas formas no te calientes la cabeza, me cuesta pero poco a poco voy sacando el esquema cuando lo tenga te lo mando


----------



## palite (Dic 5, 2016)

otra vez por aquí, tengo una duda con el aparato chino, resulta que aunque lleve la serigrafia de que tiene 0-10v / 0-10 pwm / 0-5v pwm parece ser que solo lleva una de ellas o 0-10v o 0-10pwm y pedi la de 0-10v sin pwm, estoy a la espera de que me lo confirmen, funcionaria igual? o debe de ser imperiosamente pwm?


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 5, 2016)

hola amigo 





palite dijo:


> otra vez por aquí, tengo una duda con el aparato chino, resulta que aunque lleve la serigrafia de que tiene 0-10v / 0-10 pwm / 0-5v pwm parece ser que solo lleva una de ellas o 0-10v o 0-10pwm y pedi la de 0-10v sin pwm, estoy a la espera de que me lo confirmen, funcionaria igual? o debe de ser imperiosamente pwm?


 bueno ., mucho dato no hay ., "del aparatejo" ., pero sip ., puede ser que tenga los tres modos ., eso se maneja por la programacion del micro​ pero no te hagas problema ., se adapta igual​ en cuanto a la placa., si es correcto lo que indicas segun este esquema​  y entonces es mera casualida .,  que coincidan los numeros de pines del integarado jajajajaja​ pero lo importante es que esta bien ., entonces ya vas  describiendo todo ., en cuanto a pin5 del HEADER10 ese tendria que ir al LM324 que esta cerca delos optoacopladores (6 patitas)​ alli te puede despistar un poco ., porque alli el esquema cambia ., pero si pienso bien tendria que ser funcionalmente igual​ te paso un "tip de trabajo"., alguien aqui en el foro ., me paso una tecnica para seguir las pistas de la placa​hay unas micro fibras o marcadores indelebles ( no se borra) punta fina​ entonces podes ir marcando la pista ., por ejemplo con rayitas ., rayita con puntos ., crucesitas ., circulitos ETC​ y las vas conbinando asi tenes muchas posibilidades ., una vez que ya lograste decifrar la placa ., la borras o le sacas la tinta ., con un algodon y alcohol medicinal .,  he incluso te sirve para fabricar o corregir la fabricacion de las placas impresas​


----------



## palite (Dic 5, 2016)

pues si te da igual cual pedir, entonces dejo la orden de compra como estaba que era 0-10v sin pwm

en cuanto a la foto que me envías, justamente acabo de terminar esa parte y lo único mal que esta es que la patita 4 no son +15 si no -1,5v y aunque no lleva numeración la otra sera la 8 y son +15v, lo estoy siguiendo todo aunque me digas que esta bien porque necesito todos los puntos de referencia para seguirlo.

ya que has nombrado la salida para la habilitación de disparo y como tengo el punto marcado voy a seguir por ahí aunque tengo otros para seguir, al final no habrá mas que encontrarse siga por donde siga.

lo que estoy haciendo es como tengo la foto de la placa la he abierto con photoshop y por medio de capas y colores voy marcándomelas, aparte tengo 2 monitores y en uno tengo el esquema, asi de un vistazo veo placa y esquema y voy haciéndome los apuntes, creo que es un buen sistema, si me vale a mi, imagínate a vosotros.





gracias.


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 5, 2016)

Hola 





palite dijo:


> pues si te da igual cual pedir, entonces dejo la orden de compra como estaba que era 0-10v sin pwm
> 
> en cuanto a la foto que me envías, justamente acabo de terminar esa parte y lo único mal que esta es que la patita 4 no son +15 si no -1,5v y aunque no lleva numeración la otra sera la 8 y son +15v, lo estoy siguiendo todo aunque me digas que esta bien porque necesito todos los puntos de referencia para seguirlo.
> 
> ...


 bueno ., creo no estoy seguro como te dije es confusa la informacion sobre el modulo ., pero por programacion del microprocesador si podes tener las tres funciones ., y como se maneja por un menu ., vos elegis cual usar​ perfecto ., si es un sitema re-valido (ojala yo tuviera dos monitores) ., es el sitema mas recomendado SIP ., la diferencia de pin o valor de entrada ., es porque el otro (LM324) entra positivo por pin4 ., y en el 1458 ., es entrada negativa de voltaje ., asi que si es logico que figure mal​ segui asi que vas muy bien        ​


----------



## palite (Dic 6, 2016)

Hola locodelafonola.

te he enviado un correo con el esquema corregido, ya me cuentas.

Saludos


----------

